# 686 clothing big?



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Im 5'7. 155lbs. Should I get the 686 smarty pants and jacket in small or medium? Does any have this stuff does it run big?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

*686 (baggy)*

I Ordered a 686 Mannual Grid Insulated Jacket in (XL) since my chest is 41 inches so i could layer (I'm 6ft 190pounds 34waist) the jacket was way to big for my frame. I sent it back for a Large i like the that its a bit baggy, keep in mind that 686 clothing style runs a little big.

*Me in the 686 XL


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

im 6'0 with long arms and my M jacket is just a tad big. i wouldnt want a small but a larg would swallow me. yeah you probably need a small at 5'7.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks it is almost impossible to find a smarty index jacket in a small.


----------



## uberR (Feb 1, 2010)

686 runs bigggg! Especially pants. I usually wear medium, and they fell off me. Small was still almost too big! Switched to Burton.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

vbaholic said:


> Im 5'7. 155lbs. Should I get the 686 smarty pants and jacket in small or medium? Does any have this stuff does it run big?


I'm 5'7" 140lbs (29-30waist). I've got 686 (&KreW) Lumberjack softshell size 'M' and 686 Original Cargo Pants size 'M'. 
First time (at home) I get my jacket on I was dissapointed, it looked way to big on me. Pants are baggy but it's the way i wish to go anyway.
But after the first time I took it on slopes all worries washed away! It's perfect! Lots of style, comfy and give you freedom to move.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Haven't owned any 686 pants, but have had a few of their jackets, and they do run big.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Had a pair of 686 pants in small and they definitely ran too big


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

i got the smarty original cargo pants in medium...
im 5'9 140lbs

i got the medium pants just because i like the freedom of the baggy fit. 
but i do always need a belt.



also i got a medium 686 index jacket. that i could of probably sized down.




my vote: get a small jacket for sure, and depending on youre preference the pant size is up to you.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

686 makes some awesome clothing... but i think that they make their jackets one size bigger than what u actually wear ( ex. if u regularly wear L, if u buy a 686 in L, then the jacket will feel like an XL) at least that is IMO

i have the 686 acc as well as the smarty. the pants fit like a glove but both jackets DO run a lil big


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have the original cargos and an uzi jacket. the jacket is probably a bit big but the pants are pretty close to size.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Great feedback thanks everyone!


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I am pretty much the same size as you (+5lbs.) and I have a pair of 686 Original Cargo in Medium. The smalls were too tight around the waist and hips, so I went with the mediums. The mediums were loose around my waist, but I just tightened the velcro straps and I don't require a belt. The mediums are only 1 inch longer than the smalls, so length shouldn't be that big of an issue. 

I have an Uzi jacket in small and it fits perfect. I tried on a few other jackets in 686 line and I was swimming in the mediums. The smalls were all a good fit.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

maf05r6 said:


> I have the original cargos and an uzi jacket. the jacket is probably a bit big but the pants are pretty close to size.


Overall, I agree with this 100%


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

*686 clothing*

So at 5'7, 155lbs, 32 waist. Should I get the medium or small smarty cargo's? I like semi baggy.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

vbaholic said:


> So at 5'7, 155lbs, 32 waist. Should I get the medium or small smarty cargo's? I like semi baggy.


I would get the medium because the waist is gonna be a little snug in the smalls. Especially if you're still growing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys, i'm also thinking about picking up a pair of original cargo smarty's. I'm 5'11 at about 180 lbs, athletic build about 31 inch waist. Would a medium be overkill? I dont like my stuff too baggy. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok so I am also looking at the Smarty Cargos. I am a bit...round  with a 40" waist at 5'10". I have a pair of Burton Cargos in XL which claim to be 36"-38" waist and they are abit snug in (right I can do the math 40">38") so I am wondering if the XXL 686 Cargos would be right (39"-42") or do they run so large that they will be too big and I should get the XL?

Thanks


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jaybiRRd said:


> Hey guys, i'm also thinking about picking up a pair of original cargo smarty's. I'm 5'11 at about 180 lbs, athletic build about 31 inch waist. Would a medium be overkill? I dont like my stuff too baggy. Any help is greatly appreciated.


I would say the mediums should be just about perfect for your size and measurements.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> I would say the mediums should be just about perfect for your size and measurements.


Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

i have the mannual pants and jacket both are pretty baggy on me the pants especially but im 5'2 soo lol


----------

